# pigeon found with gold band on foot



## kschaben (Feb 24, 2005)

there has been a pigeon hanging around our front stoop all day and it appears not to be able to fly. We brought it in gave it the emergency water that I read about and some dog food soaked in water. It is about 1:30 in the am here. It started to drink right away. 
When we brought it in we noticed it has a gold band on one leg with some information on it. Does that mean it belongs to someone? If so how do we find out who it belongs to? I live in Omaha, Nebraska.
can anyone help?  
thanks


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you for caring about the pigeon & taking him inside. If he is unable to fly, a predator may have taken him.
It would be helpful if you could place a heating pad set on low (with a towel or other material covering it)
under the pigeon.

Yes, the band indicates that he belongs to someone.
Please post the information on the band.

Is the pigeon fully feathered?
Please check to see if there are any injuries. 
If you have any birdseed, please offer it to him.

More experienced members will be along shortly to help.

Phyll


----------



## kschaben (Feb 24, 2005)

*thanks*

yes he is in the house on a bath towel but no heating pad. It is 2:00 am here and I need to get a couple of hours of sleep. I will check back in a few hours and see if there is more help. I did find a couple of bird clubs here in Nebraska and sent them both an e-mail. Now I know what to do with the band that will help. I will get that posted in a few hours and hope I get a quick response. We may have some bird food but it is old so I donot know how healthy that would be for him/her.
Sure is a beautiful bird. thanks again.
Kathy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kathy, 

Can you give us a bit more information on the pigeon? As Phyll mentioned, does it look like it is fully feathered or not? There is a fleshy, bulbous part of the beak where the nostrils are...is this area white or pink? Can give the bird a bit of an examination to see if there are any cuts or obvious injuries? A picture would be ideal so we could ascertain it's age and see how it's appearance is. If you have un-popped popcorn, this would be something to offer the bird or some uncooked rice. Also, if you have some frozen vegetables in your freezer such as corn or peas, these can be defrosted and offered to the pigeon as well for a more suitable food. Let us know how things are when you can and someone will try to help you out and get you the information you need.

Thanks for caring,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for helping this bird, Kathy. If you will post all the letters and numbers from the band, we can try to locate the club where the bird is registered.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The world of wings issues a gold band series. that people can by in support of it. Perhaps if you catch the bird It may be banded with that. They are au bands. But you would need to contact them to find who bought that band.


----------



## kschaben (Feb 24, 2005)

Well we found the owner and he came to pick the bird up. I really appreciate all your help. The bird was only about a year old and the band the owner put on was from an older bird. It had never had any training and one wing had been clipped. teh owner was unaware the bird could fly yet. I thinks it hopped here. The owner said a couple of years ago his bird was top in the nation.
The bird drank the sugar/salt water and eat some popcorn and fench food. Your information probably saved the birds life. He had been missing for a week.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for letting us know that the bird was able to be reunited with its owner. I'm glad you were there to help the bird.

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Glad to hear you were able to reunite this pigeon with his owner. Thank you for helping him.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Another happy ending*

Gosh, we just love happy endings, don't we people?!


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*gold band*

ya the gold band definitly means it has an owner you could find out the owner by posting an ad about pigeon found with gold bracelet does it have numbers on it????? please get back to me my email is [email protected] thank you im curious about what turns out good luck with the pigeon


----------

